# Transcendental Argument for Non-Existence of Santa (TANS)



## crhoades (Dec 2, 2004)

What do you guys think? Arguing for the Non-Existence of Santa by the impossibility of the contrary with a taste of TAG thrown in for good measure.

Paul, I'd be disappointed if you didn't refine this and teach it to your son!

Santa does not exist because of the impossibility of the contrary.

Reductio:
For Santa to exist would mean the non-existence of God
1. Santa is defined as being somewhat immortal or eternal - how long has he been around?
2. He can go over the whole world in one night? Sounds omnipresent
3. He knows if everyone has been bad or good? Sounds omniscient to me.
4. He knows if someone has been good? I thought there was no one who does good, no not one. Sounds like Santa is a new law giver/standard of ethics.
5. Santa cannot be seen by boys and girls. - Part of the WCF II.1 says that God is invisible
6. Santa has a big belly - WCF says God is immense (stretching on that one.)
7. God will not give His glory to another. So either Santa has the attributes of God or he does not exist as we describe him.

God Exists
&gt;Insert TAG argument here.
therefore Santa doesn't exist.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 2, 2004)




----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 2, 2004)

Huh? Santa "defined" as knowing the hearts of men? "Described" is more like it.
And this stuff at the top about his knowing who is good and bad as making him out to be omniscient... no it doesn't. The line about him knowing who's been naughty or nice does not say how he comes to know these things. Omniscience would only be necessarily implied if he knows these things in and by himself. Also... traveling the world in one night doesn't make one omnipresent... it simply means you can travel REALLY REALLY FAST. Ridiculously fast, yes, but that doesn't mean you're claiming omnipresent attributes!

At BEST all that Bahnsen's assertion shows is that that the conception of Santa is wrong, not that there is no Santa. 

I may not be able to disprove Santa, but if I see him I'll shoot him and stuff him and put him on display. 

[Edited on 2-12-2004 by SolaScriptura]

so tell me, you believe that others besides God can know the hearts of man???

In your hast to reject presuppositionalism let's not get heretical.

[Edited on 12-2-2004 by Paul manata]


----------



## crhoades (Dec 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> He sees you when you're sleeping, he knows when you're awake, he knows if you've been bad or good....
> [Edited on 12-2-2004 by Paul manata]



He could always have had the elves sneak into everyone's house and install tiny cameras. 

Or Santa could be in cohoots with the US Government and this all could be a part of the Patriot Act. 

Wait a sec...maybe the President is just a puppet of Santa!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 2, 2004)

To know if someone's been bad or good does not mean that one knows their heart. It simply means that he knows how they've behaved. Yikes!
He could find that out by means of employing the parents! Come on man! Lighten up! 

Basically, you're so desperate to disprove Santa with the presuppositional argument that you are presumptuously making YOUR interpretation of that song out to be the NECESSARY interpretation. 


By the way... I don't see why you had to edit in your comment about heresy into my post. It looks rash enough in your own.

[Edited on 2-12-2004 by SolaScriptura]


----------



## crhoades (Dec 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> To know if someone's been bad or good does not mean that one knows their heart. It simply means that he knows how they've behaved. Yikes!



Definitely wanting to keep this discussion lighthearted ( In the spirit of Chritmas of course)...

I originally posted that there is no one who does good, no not one from Rom. 3. For all of the unconverted children out there - they should get no presents from Santa but yet they do. What gives?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> I didn't edit that in. I edited in the song.
> 
> The parents don't know EVERYTHING. Some parents think their kids are good, but Santa KNOWS if they are. He even knows if they have evil intentions.
> ...



How about this: let's go catch that fat old man and torture him by dangling cookies in front of him until he tells us how he knows whatever it is that he knows. If he makes claims of omniscience or omnipotence we'll burn that dude at the stake, red outfit and all.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 2, 2004)




----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 2, 2004)

You know, no I know you're all messed up. Some one catches Santa on radar almost every year! Look at the facts guys!


----------

